# washing hands



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

what do you do before a water change, i just scrub my arms and hands in hot water for a while. is there any cleaner and safe way for fish.


----------



## Dan_U.K (Jul 13, 2004)

I dont bother with washing my hands before water change,its after you should do that.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i dont wsh after. what if you got gas or some chemical on your hands during the course of the day. im sure one shot of hairspray on your hand a few hours later can do something to the p's


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i really dont take any precautions before a water change but i do rinse off my hands

afterwards though


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i thought most people would be all over washing their hands befroe putting it in their tanks. think what would happen if you got gas on your hand an hour before a water change. some serious damage can take place.


----------



## Dan_U.K (Jul 13, 2004)

Well probably if you have chemicals on your hands then yes by all means wash them but if not then there is no need.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to General Discussion


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I highly recommend washing hands BEFORE and AFTER any in water decorating or water changes. There are certain parasites or diseases you can actually transfect to yourself including streptococcus to name one. If you have any open sores or bleeding aside from contaminating your own blood you can also excite the piranas to bite you>>>>>>>that's not worth the risk.

Take the advice or leave it, but its been known that flagellets can enter your blood stream and attack your heart.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I wash vigorously before and after....I usually take a shower after...I just stuck my hand in my pet's water that has poop and urine floating around...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i just rinse my arm off and then dry it









my water is still great


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

why was this moved to non p general discussion?? this was concerning piranhas, not other fish.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I've always washed afterwards but I'm probably going to start boiling off the outer layer of flesh on my arm now that I've heard little parasites can get into my bloodstream and attack my heart.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

now ill start washing after too


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> why was this moved to non p general discussion??


Because water changes and washing yourhands before/after, applies to evry aquarium, even if you were referring to a P tank originally...









Common sense, wash your hands thouroughly several times a day people....helps keep you healthier, and as was so correctly pointed out already it helps prevent transfer of potential vectors, either into your tanks, or into your system.....


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I just rinse my hands off, and afterwards I wash my hands in warm soapy water.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I've always washed afterwards but I'm probably going to start boiling off the outer layer of flesh on my arm now that I've heard little parasites can get into my bloodstream and attack my heart.


 no sh*t i wish i had not read that but i guess its good to know


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I was with anti-bacterial soap before and after I do anything in the tank.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

yep i wash my handset before i remove the water in a water change then i wahs them before i add the new water and again after i have finished.
dixon


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

Kory said:


> I was with anti-bacterial soap before and after I do anything in the tank.


 me 2


----------

